# Rock lee vs Spiderman



## Vicotex (Mar 8, 2015)

Manga feats only.
Feat from the last is not allowed


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2015)

I think Lee gets town level scaling since from the 6th Gate


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 8, 2015)

Spiderman > Firelord . 

Firelord > Narutoverse .

Narutoverse > Lee .

Spiderman > Lee .

You can't argue .


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 8, 2015)

Which firelord?
The one from avatar?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2015)

You allow Lee to unleash his gates? Spidey gets stomped. Lee blitzes Spidey's head off.


----------



## Expelsword (Mar 8, 2015)

I dunno guys, Spiderman beat Firelord...


----------



## Alita (Mar 9, 2015)

If spidey's current profile is legit lee would stomp this.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

didn't I make a thread with spidy vs sm naruto that was 50 pages of spidy feats?


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 9, 2015)

Never saw a thread like that


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> Which firelord?
> The one from avatar?



A Herald of Galactus, that could solo HST .


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> Never saw a thread like that



>from 2013


lee starts off in base, spidy webs him and smashes his face in before he does anything


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> A Herald of Galactus, that could solo HST .



lol.
Remember that time sipdy stomped thanos


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

you do realize spidy's precog will kick in before the match starts causing him to web lee pull him in and punch his shit in?

unless lee is on par with wolverine he cant do anything


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Lee shits on Wolverine in almost every way. Unless Wolverine is now town level and hypersonic+-MHS.


----------



## creative (Mar 9, 2015)

did the ODB dump all their data recently in negotiations with the mods?


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I*'m pretty sure Lee shits on Wolverine in almost every way*. Unless Wolverine is now town level and hypersonic+-MHS.



durability, heal factor,fighting expertise, breaking out of hell.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

just look at this I cant be bothered to post all these picturesplus they are not showing up for some reason


----------



## creative (Mar 9, 2015)

the ODB's profile of spider-man hasn't been updated since before spider-island. lee is going to die fighting spider-man at base.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

I should go look up the thread I did and pull out all the scans posted

edit



> 1. Webbing has the tensile strength of 120 pounds per square millimeter. That would mean that you need to apply 54 kilograms of strength just to break a millimeter thick strand of Spidey’s webbing. You would apply over half a ton of force to break a CENTIMETER thick strand of it. Now think when he sprays it all over your body. The force required to break that amount of Spidey’s webbing would be in hundreds of tons



how true is this?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2015)

hammer said:


> I should go look up the thread I did and pull out all the scans posted
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



Not as impressive as you think

You're better off just appealing to the fact his webbing has consistently been stated to be capable of binding the thing as something like a centimeter thick IIRC

Also, here's his 

Feat blogs are linked under "*Other:*" at the bottom of the page


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

you got a point with ben girmm.

also why is his lose with naruto still there? didn't anyone edit his profile?


I still say based on feats and his SS, he webs lee by the neck before he goes any gate pulls him in and punchs his face


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Because he does lose to Naruto nowadays I imagine

No amount of high ends is really going to help someone that created a moon or some shit I imagine

Barring using Firelord I guess


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

was the last battle that much of a boost I couldn't bare naruto anymore to read.

either way peter _should_ be able to blitz lee before he does anything


----------



## Lux Seraph (Mar 9, 2015)

Lee is massively hypersonic and town level if you're allowing the gates. Spidy's precog will help but I'm not too sure if he'll be able to last long enough for Lee to tire himself out. I'd go with Lee being safe though.

EDIT: If Lee starts in base yeah he gets blitzed if the starting location is close enough. Not sure to this fight honestly.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

unless stated lee starts in base


----------



## BreakFlame (Mar 9, 2015)

hammer said:


> was the last battle that much of a boost I couldn't bare naruto anymore to read.
> 
> either way peter _should_ be able to blitz lee before he does anything



One of the more prominent feats involved Madara ripping a country (literally a country, the region he grabs is shown as an entire country on the map earlier) out of the earth with TK, lifting it out of the atmosphere, and throwing it at Naruto and Sauke. Who vaporize it all before it hits the ground.

Another involves Eight Gate Guy blitzing Madara so fast the air pressure from his punches caused mile deep craters in the ground.

And shit like that. The series just escalated out of control during the last battle. I don't know how much of it Lee gets scaled to, though.


Of course, all of that is meaningless if Spidey calls on his buddy Mephisto


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

Fucking kishi.

also I remember using gates is bad because of how bad it fucks your body, I also don't remember 6 gate lee being on par with wolverine hulk or iron man


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 9, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not as impressive as you think
> 
> You're better off just appealing to the fact his webbing has consistently been stated to be capable of binding the thing as something like a centimeter thick IIRC



I believe the statement was "if his webbing was increased to 2 inches thick, than not even the thing would be able to break free" or something like that. Basically it require a specific non standard scenario to do that. Granted, if you reverse scale that down to his usual Webbing size it would likely still be to much for Lee to handle.

I wonder, would 8 gated Gai vs Ben Grimm be a decent thread?  



hammer said:


> Fucking kishi.
> 
> also I remember using gates is bad because of how bad it fucks your body, I also don't remember 6 gate lee being on par with wolverine hulk or iron man



The negative side effects vary depending on how strong your natural physical build is and how long you stay in gated form. Rock Lee used the 6th gate when trying to help against Madara and he showed little to no side effects from it.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2015)

It's actually half an inch, just checked Chaos' blog.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 9, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's actually half an inch, just checked Chaos' blog.



Ah, alright then.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 9, 2015)

Wasn't lee faster than madara's TSB and Minato's FTG kunai?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's actually half an inch, just checked Chaos' blog.



Want to also point out this has been restated as a thing since the 60s too

So its not a one off thing 

Like, I think it was reestablished in a comic from the later 90s to early 00s

I forget which though


----------



## Masa (Mar 9, 2015)

How fast are Spiderman's webs?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hell if I know for sure

I hate trying to put a concrete speed on a character with 50 years of canon to look at

Especially when I'm only familiar with a fraction of it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2015)

hammer said:


> Fucking kishi.
> 
> also I remember using gates is bad because of how bad it fucks your body, I also don't remember 6 gate lee being on par with wolverine hulk or iron man



Because any of those three are obviously on par with each other


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 9, 2015)

> wolverine hulk or iron man


the hell ? 
hulk and iron man would demolish 6 gates lee.
just like they would do with spider.
wolverine would get totally fucked up,tho(healing factor and piercing adamantium damage would be his only chances)


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 9, 2015)

Spider Man with plot armor took down many formidable opponents, so Lee gets stomped.


----------



## hammer (Mar 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> the hell ?
> hulk and iron man would demolish 6 gates lee.
> just like they would do with spider.
> wolverine would get totally fucked up,tho(healing factor and piercing adamantium damage would be his only chances)



I say that because spiderman's webs have given them constant trouble and they have better feats then lee, and you are assuming he starts off in 6th gate, he does not he is in base. how is lee beating Logen?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Spider Man with plot armor took down many formidable opponents, so Lee gets stomped.


...he doesn't have plot armor in a versus match. Rock Lee is faster, has greater firepower, and is more durable. Hell if we go Circa the Last, he can punch massive meteors in half with no effort.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2015)

hammer said:


> also



Was about to post this, best scan ever .

Also, in what touches speed Spidey is MHS, from Mike calcs lots of street thughs from Marvel are and Spidey gets the scalling pretty solid .

Also, the Thing can bench press the Earth last I heard, if we consider Spidey's web to be even remotely on that level Spidey can wrap Lee to death ...


----------



## ShadowReaper (Mar 9, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...he doesn't have plot armor in a versus match. Rock Lee is faster, has greater firepower, and is more durable. Hell if we go Circa the Last, he can punch massive meteors in half with no effort.



The whole thread is kind of a stomp.


----------



## BreakFlame (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> also



That's awesome and hilarious at the same time.

Would spider sense help at all here? I'm pretty sure Lee is faster with his gates, but SS is basically pre-cog as I understand it. Could it help spidey stay in the game long enough to web him to death (or at least immobility)?


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> That's awesome and hilarious at the same time.
> 
> Would spider sense help at all here? I'm pretty sure Lee is faster with his gates, but SS is basically pre-cog as I understand it. Could it help spidey stay in the game long enough to web him to death (or at least immobility)?



his SS would warn him before lee goes gate because of the precog, and spider man fights hulk, logen and Tony on a daily basis if he can keep up with iron man he can keep up with lee. while his "running" may not be the fastest his reaction is pretty good so he can web lee quite easily, before or after gates. and his web can hold down The Thing.

also I don't remember lee being durable, spider man has good striking and grabbing power.


----------



## Red Angel (Mar 10, 2015)

Spiderman is faster than anyone in Nardo save the top tiers and his webs can even stop the Thing for a bit

On that note he did dodge lasers from Iron Man, though that may be circumstantial idk


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

the fact that all obd matches start in base and a few paces away is trouble for lee.

also is future foundation standered equipment?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

Skarbrand said:


> Spiderman is faster than anyone in Nardo save the top tiers and his webs can even stop the Thing for a bit
> 
> On that note he did dodge lasers from Iron Man, though that may be circumstantial idk


Question, are the webs non-flammable? Because if not...can't Lee just


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

lee won't be kicking and punching if he is already webbed before the gates open. Besides if Iron Man has problems with webs considering his equipment, lee will have it worse


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> lee won't be kicking and punching if he is already webbed before the gates open. Besides if Iron Man has problems with webs considering his equipment, lee will have it worse


The web itself is subsonic right, even less? Why can't Lee just dodge the moment he enters the Sixth Gate and then unleash Morning Peacock, which wide range and firepower is something Spider-Man can't avoid?


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The web itself is subsonic right, even less? Why can't Lee just dodge the moment he enters the Sixth Gate and then unleash Morning Peacock, which wide range and firepower is something Spider-Man can't avoid?



Spiderman has precognition and hypersonic+ reactions where are you getting supersonic from? the moment the webs land lee is done unless you can prove lee is more powerful then The Thing, or The Hulk.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> Spiderman has precognition and hypersonic+ reactions where are you getting supersonic from? the moment the webs land lee is done unless you can prove lee is more powerful then The Thing, or The Hulk.



I don't quite agree what he's saying, but Lee is hypersonic+ in base (like mach 60). Sure the pre-cog helps but it's a warning type pre-cog, Lee just has to dodge the web and open the gates, at which point he'll be faster than Spider Man who will be able to keep up somewhat due to pre-cog, but will get beat down eventually.

I actually think Spider Man is listed as MHS, I'm not sure to what degree though, but again that's probably not enough to blitz right away either. Lee just has to open the gates and that's enough to more than turn the tables from the DC disparity.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

the issue with this is lee has to run up to peter, where peter will just web him anyways, his webbing is not slow, and his SS tells him what to do and when to do it at what angle to do it at., not only that peter can just punch him as well, it's not like peter is a geek with no skills the fact he makes wolverine cry like a bitch is an example of power, peter created his own style of kung  fu to match his natural senses and spider sense. hes is not all webs he can fight too.










This one shows he won't just be standing around he can actually move around mid air and with his reactions being MHS he should be fine

original post by lucky

*Spoiler*: __ 





> lol it's psychological dominance. if you're talking about that then i agree. Spidey idolizes cap... hell, one time he was like, "can i hold your books when we go to school?"
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

fuck it looks like some of the links are dead so I will repost them if need be


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2015)

and why are these building level feats supposed to be impressive compared to Town Level 6th Gate, which is town level via friction alone that's hot enough to evaporate a lake? The only thing relevant here is his webs..


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

it's relevent because lee will die from Spider-Man flicking his finger in lee's face what has lee shown in terms of durability? spider-man the scans(if they are working didn't check them all) show him  dodging bullets after they fire, missiles, mountains, and _LASERS  _.

my point is Lee's _reactions _compared to Peter's is poor Peter will punch his face into mush. it has already been established by two people in the thread his webs gives The Thing trouble so instead of focusing on something we already know I post something that was not already established but I can also post all the web feats to, I just honestly thought his power is something we should show.


----------



## Masa (Mar 10, 2015)

If Spiderman's webs were hypersonic, wouldn't they blast through buildings instead of sticking to them?


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

seriously, what is lee's durability? I am not trying to be rude or say it in a rude way I am jsut trying to comprehend how much he can withstand

edit: also why are people talking about the 6th gates? with spiderman being as fast as he is lee needs to be able to survive the first hit to have a chance at gates.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Masa said:


> If Spiderman's webs were hypersonic, wouldn't they blast through buildings instead of sticking to them?



Not really

Conservation of Energy and Momentum in fiction are more suggestions than actual laws fiction follows


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 10, 2015)

If we're talking movie spiderman, then Beginning of Part II Sakura could beat Spiderman.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> If we're talking movie spiderman, then Beginning of Part II Sakura could beat Spiderman.



who is talking  about movie spider man


----------



## Masa (Mar 10, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not really
> 
> Conservation of Energy and Momentum in fiction are more suggestions than actual laws fiction follows



Or you could just go with the simpler explanation of; they aren't that fast.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> who is talking  about movie spider man



That's the only spiderman i know. It's the only spiderman that 99% of the population knows. That's why.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Masa said:


> Or you could just go with the simpler explanation of; they aren't that fast.



Not how we treat other fiction when they fail to damage the ground/walls with their movements, not going to treat marvel that way either

Double standards kind of ruin the integrity of this already laughably imprecise hobby


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

Might as well start asking why fictional characters don't set themselves ablaze from the friction when they reach whatever degree of hypersonic speed.

Sure, some do, but it's not like these are constants.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Might as well start asking why fictional characters don't set themselves ablaze from the friction when they reach whatever degree of hypersonic speed.
> 
> Sure, some do, but it's not like these are constants.



Nah, I've seen the error of my ways

For every human sized object that has sonic speed?

I better see several megajoules worth of collateral damage where they once stood per newton's laws 

It is the only way!~


----------



## Masa (Mar 10, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Might as well start asking why fictional characters don't set themselves ablaze from the friction when they reach whatever degree of hypersonic speed.
> 
> Sure, some do, but it's not like these are constants.



Ignoring friction is quite a bit easier to suspend disbelief with than pretending that a projectile moving at hypersonic speeds wouldn't pulverize any normal material it hit.


----------



## Masa (Mar 10, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Nah, I've seen the error of my ways
> 
> For every human sized object that has sonic speed?
> 
> ...



Not really, most speedy characters tend to have some form of continuous propulsion, which would minimize most collateral damage because they are accelerating over a longer period. Characters that just jump or dash really fast in one burst tend to crush whatever ground they were on previously like you suggest.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

Masa said:


> Ignoring friction is quite a bit easier to suspend disbelief with than pretending that a projectile moving at hypersonic speeds wouldn't pulverize any normal material it hit.


Not really.

Fiction doesn't really go out of its way to adhere to either. Not seeing why we should give the concept any real lip service around here.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Masa said:


> Not really, most speedy characters tend to have some form of continuous propulsion, which would minimize most collateral damage because they are accelerating over a longer period. Characters that just jump or dash really fast in one burst tend to crush whatever ground they were on previously like you suggest.



That's cute 

You believe most sonic feats and beyond stem from constant acceleration 

That's what I'm taking away from implications anyway

Fuck even sonic, just propelling the human body at 50 m/s should leave some nice foot sized craters every time they jump

Fiction is a clusterfuck of ignored natural laws

You don't like it?

You don't need to post here

We know what's absent from fiction, we just don't care to bother with the headache of keeping track of the shit you're harping on here


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> seriously, what is lee's durability? I am not trying to be rude or say it in a rude way I am jsut trying to comprehend how much he can withstand
> 
> edit: also why are people talking about the 6th gates? with spiderman being as fast as he is lee needs to be able to survive the first hit to have a chance at gates.


Base lee is at least building level.


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 10, 2015)

^Base lee oneshoted that Itachi imposter in that Akatsuki hideout?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> ^Base lee oneshoted that Itachi imposter in that Akatsuki hideout?


He...didnt.
Either way building level is his dura.
For dc i suppose he is at least above bts sakura


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> it's relevent because lee will die from Spider-Man flicking his finger in lee's face what has lee shown in terms of durability? spider-man the scans(if they are working didn't check them all) show him  dodging bullets after they fire, missiles, mountains, and _LASERS  _.
> 
> my point is Lee's _reactions _compared to Peter's is poor Peter will punch his face into mush. it has already been established by two people in the thread his webs gives The Thing trouble so instead of focusing on something we already know I post something that was not already established but I can also post all the web feats to, I just honestly thought his power is something we should show.


Lee is at least multi-block level when it comes to durability, and he's higher in the Gates. Peter isn't punching his face to mush at all.

The Thing has trouble with the webs since he's fucking slow and has zero agility. He's simply a big, strong target. Lee can avoid the webs with ease and hit Pete harder than Pete can tank. And Lee's reactions to dodge Madara's Gudodama which are MHS without trouble so that's out. You're exaggerating Peter's feats again like you did in the last thread. What's next? Peter defeating Seventh Gated Guy? War Arc SM Naruto or KCM Naruto?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

This ought to be good.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> That's the only spiderman i know. It's the only spiderman that 99% of the population knows. That's why.


>in obd
>claims peopledon't know comics


iwandesu said:


> Base lee is at least building level.


so peter punches his face into mush


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lee is at least multi-block level when it comes to durability, and he's higher in the Gates. Peter isn't punching his face to mush at all.
> 
> The Thing has trouble with the webs since he's fucking slow and has zero agility. He's simply a big, strong target. Lee can avoid the webs with ease and hit Pete harder than Pete can tank. And Lee's reactions to dodge Madara's Gudodama which are MHS without trouble so that's out. You're exaggerating Peter's feats again like you did in the last thread. What's next? Peter defeating Seventh Gated Guy? War Arc SM Naruto or KCM Naruto?



reading this post I have to ask how often do you read comic


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> reading this post I have to ask how often do you read comic


I read comics every week, Hammer. You're putting Spider-Man on a level he is not at. How is beating Wolverine up even remotely impressive to beating an lightning bruiser whose movement speed is far faster than Spider-Man's even in base, blows which can destroy massive meteors with a single punch, reactions to Gudodama which are Mach 4000+ as well as Eight Gated Guy? 

Pete's NOT winning. You're putting everything on his webs, which are slower than what Lee moves at. Again, they're useful against comparable Mighty Glaciers like Hulk and Thing since, guess what-they move slower than even Pete so he can web them up with no trouble! Against someone just as agile, faster, etc. than Peter he would lose.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I read comics every week, Hammer. You're putting Spider-Man on a level he is not at. How is beating Wolverine up even remotely impressive to beating an lightning bruiser whose movement speed is far faster than Spider-Man's even in base, blows which can destroy massive meteors with a single punch, reactions to Gudodama which are Mach 4000+ as well as Eight Gated Guy?
> 
> Pete's NOT winning. You're putting everything on his webs, which are slower than what Lee moves at. Again, they're useful against comparable Mighty Glaciers like Hulk and Thing since, guess what-they move slower than even Pete so he can web them up with no trouble! Against someone just as agile, faster, etc. than Peter he would lose.



fine then tell me what you never told me. _where is his level_ _why is he slow_ show me feats, show me scans, show me calcs, disprove my claim.

and where is this mach 4000, when did he hit dbz level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2015)

Lee isn't mach 4k, that's an outlier. He does get the 3 digit MHS scaling though.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 10, 2015)

That bullshit was bullshit, SSM.

At the same time, Pete's not blitzing Lee; we currently consider him triple digit MHS, correct? 20 meter standard starting distance will allow him to react pretty comfortably. Perhaps open a few gates. All that jazz. You're taking some things out of context, hammer.

And I'm pretty sure base Lee should be higher than building level.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

taocat, if peter, can use his spider sense to dodge lightning why can't he web lee before he goes gates? the wiki is out of date

edit: also the idea the thing and the hulk being slow is funny


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 10, 2015)

Does someone have the links to EM's blogs that puts street levelers from Marvel in MHS and thus puts Spidey on MHS too ?



hammer said:


> seriously, what is lee's durability? I am not trying to be rude or say it in a rude way I am jsut trying to comprehend how much he can withstand
> 
> edit: also why are people talking about the 6th gates? with spiderman being as fast as he is lee needs to be able to survive the first hit to have a chance at gates.



Lee's durability is scalable to the amount of damage he can make, even more a character like Lee, we take Newton's third law and apply it from DC to Durability, even more if the DC is made by physical only . To put it simply Lee has his DC as Durability because in order to give a punch with X kilotons he has to withstand X kilotons against his own hand by Newton's third law .



Masa said:


> If Spiderman's webs were hypersonic, wouldn't they blast through buildings instead of sticking to them?



lolfiction, water that goes mach 60 or so would vaporize, in One Piece it doesn't, web going at MHS would destroy the wall, it doesn't, etc .


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Does someone have the links to EM's blogs that puts street levelers from Marvel in MHS and thus puts Spidey on MHS too



so far I found peter taging quicksilver and him dodging lasers. but why post more when ssupersaiyan will keep saying I am exaggerating when I post feats and not post his information


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> taocat, if peter, can use his spider sense to dodge lightning why can't he web lee before he goes gates? the wiki is out of date


Because lightning isn't as fast as you're making it out to be, relatively speaking.

Granted, it depends on the feats involving Ben, Tony, etc. You could very well be right. But you're probably going to have to make a meta thread for that, because given the extensive amounts of content and bullshit in comics, something involving _Peter Parker_ of all assholes deserves more evaluation than a few posts in a thread rife with dick-comparing and ostensible dick-riding.



> edit: also the idea the thing and the hulk being slow is funny



Don't pay attention to SSM. Just don't.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2015)

> that bullshit was bullshit SSM


how surprising 



> And I'm pretty sure base Lee should be higher than building level.


well yeah i just throwed away a minimun dura.
his dc is easily bigger than this (even preskip chouji has a city block feat in base and gaara rescue arc sakura has a large building one) and with the first gates we are already talking about a solid class g.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

well taco I lost most of the scans I had before as dead links but I was able to find new ones, and some people have made calcs heres one I was able to find


*Spoiler*: __ 










Then there is this


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> fine then tell me what you never told me. _where is his level_ _why is he slow_ show me feats, show me scans, show me calcs, disprove my claim.


I said comparatively speaking. Hulk and Thing aren't known for speed are they, usually fighting just as mighty glaciers. Hulk does get faster with anger, but initial savage Hulk is 300 mph.


> and where is this mach 4000, when did he hit dbz level


Mach 4000 is based on the accepted Juubi Bijudama calc. All God Tiers have that speed and reactions. Rock Lee had managed to react to Madara's Gudodama, which is just as fast and avoid it when he saved Might Guy, and then he could track Might Guy's Eight Gated speed and toss a kunai fast enough to intercept Madara's Gudodama which were going to attack Might Guy.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 10, 2015)

The shit involving Lee with that battle was clearly PIS. Juubito is far faster than BM Minato who is faster than 6 gated lee. Infact just about everything up until Gai goes  gates can be easily labeled as PIS.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

who even made that calc?

and no, base lee is not faster then the hulk


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 10, 2015)

@Tacocat - You can find everything I currently know on Spidey linked on his wiki page

As for Hammer's laser thing?  Only instance I know of to my really limited knowledge is him dancing around Chance's light speed lasers in issues 298-299 IIRC

He probably has more, but that's the only one I have context for


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> who even made that calc?


Fluttershy. It was widely accepted.


> and no, base lee is not faster then the hulk


Base Lee is Hypersonic + (Mach 60 scaling from base Naruto) and Hulk starts out as 300 mph to Hypersonic (overtakes jets with leaps). So sorry, Lee is faster even without the Gates.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure Lee shits on Wolverine in almost every way. Unless Wolverine is now town level and hypersonic+-MHS.



Considering Wolverine is keeping up with guys like Spiderman who fly around lightning like it aint no thang? Aannd can't even be knocked out by planet busters? And regenerated from falling inside a sun in minutes?

No...no, not especially.



hammer said:


> I should go look up the thread I did and pull out all the scans posted
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



it's able to briefly restrain the god damn Juggernaut for a second or so

so it should hold lee long for a ten count
\


iwandesu said:


> the hell ?
> hulk and iron man would demolish 6 gates lee.
> just like they would do with spider.
> wolverine would get totally fucked up,tho(healing factor and piercing adamantium damage would be his only chances)




Ion Man and Hulk are "make a good case for soloing dbz and did for years until recent..reversals stirred shit up"

So I have no idea what fucking drugs anybody is on that they'd claim Lee would be a match for two guys who can hang with Herald tier people./



ChaosTheory123 said:


> Nah, I've seen the error of my ways
> 
> For every human sized object that has sonic speed?
> 
> ...



Spergjira's famous counter for Spiderman not being hypersonic (but Nardo characters were) "wells how cumdey don't fly into space or vaporize whenever they move!!"



There's "using science to help make rating feats easier"

then there's "You need to log off, go outside and talk to some flesh and blood human beings before you fuse with your PC you obtuse pedant you"



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lee is at least multi-block level when it comes to durability, and he's higher in the Gates. Peter isn't punching his face to mush at all.
> 
> The Thing has trouble with the webs since he's fucking slow and has zero agility. He's simply a big, strong target. Lee can avoid the webs with ease and hit Pete harder than Pete can tank. And Lee's reactions to dodge Madara's Gudodama which are MHS without trouble so that's out. You're exaggerating Peter's feats again like you did in the last thread. What's next? Peter defeating Seventh Gated Guy? War Arc SM Naruto or KCM Naruto?



Benjamin Grimm is not at all slow, in fact his reaction time should be onpar with A and that's lowballing the fuck out of it..This is a guy who can move fast enough to cause enough suction to yank Namor forward, underwater

never mind that he's reacted to ICBM's and isn't blitzed by the numerous bricks with absurd combat reaction time and speed feats



hammer said:


> taocat, if peter, can use his spider sense to dodge lightning why can't he web lee before he goes gates? the wiki is out of date
> 
> edit: also the idea the thing and the hulk being slow is funny



his precog lets him pull off near IF level "I make mid air course corrections while automated sentry guns designed to target superhumans belch tens of thousands of rounds at me from all directions..and most of its out of my visual range"

or the times Pete's precog's autopiloted his body to aim dodge energy weaponry, and once or twice lasers (and no I'm not claiming he has ftl reflxes his spidey sense seemed to predict where the laser was going to target and move out of the way before the "gun" turned and fired).

people forget the dudes got some of the best combat precog feats in fiction


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Fluttershy. It was widely accepted.
> 
> Base Lee is Hypersonic + (Mach 60 scaling from base Naruto) and Hulk starts out as 300 mph to Hypersonic (overtakes jets with leaps). So sorry, Lee is faster even without the Gates.



Widely accepted? Subsonic-hypersonic Hulk?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Widely accepted? Subsonic-hypersonic Hulk?



on sites that ban the use of any form of powerscaling or calcs basically.

and in reference to Wolverine Lee doesn't shit on wolverine at all..nothing in the nardoverse tops falling into the sun with the phoenix and then regenerating from being inside a god damn star while its host dies...or WWH struggling to do more than make him dizzy with headbutts

and that's without getting into his bullshit feats like overcoming death/or hell lords(or whatever the fuck that was) by focusing really hard on his fetish for committing adultery with redheads and being descended from caveman jesus or whatever that whole fiasco with Romulus was


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Widely accepted? Subsonic-hypersonic Hulk?


I was talking about the Mach 4000 one. And Hypersonic Hulk is on the Wiki with him having Massively Hypersonic Reactions.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> his precog lets him pull off near IF level "I make mid air course corrections while automated sentry guns designed to target superhumans belch tens of thousands of rounds at me from all directions..and most of its out of my visual range"
> 
> or the times Pete's precog's autopiloted his body to aim dodge energy weaponry, and once or twice lasers (and no I'm not claiming he has ftl reflxes his spidey sense seemed to predict where the laser was going to target and move out of the way before the "gun" turned and fired).
> 
> people forget the dudes got some of the best combat precog feats in fiction


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Fluttershy. It was widely accepted.
> 
> Base Lee is Hypersonic + (Mach 60 scaling from base Naruto) and Hulk starts out as 300 mph to Hypersonic (overtakes jets with leaps). So sorry, Lee is faster even without the Gates.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I said comparatively speaking. Hulk and Thing aren't known for speed are they, usually fighting just as mighty glaciers. Hulk does get faster with anger, but initial savage Hulk is 300 mph.
> 
> Mach 4000 is based on the accepted Juubi Bijudama calc. All God Tiers have that speed and reactions. Rock Lee had managed to react to Madara's Gudodama, which is just as fast and avoid it when he saved Might Guy, and then he could track Might Guy's Eight Gated speed and toss a kunai fast enough to intercept Madara's Gudodama which were going to attack Might Guy.



lee reacting to the black balls is the argument that I and some other posters originally came up with to discredit the notion that the balls were even fast in the first place, like the instant that chapter came out

and now SSM is attempting to use it to prove Lee is Mach 4k 

some things never change


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 10, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I was talking about the Mach 4000 one. And Hypersonic Hulk is on the Wiki with him having Massively Hypersonic Reactions.



This gotta be the most bullshit I have read in this thread, and that's something .

Hulk hangs out with Gladiator(He even deflected his lazer back to his face once) .

Gladiator's easily FTL .

Hypersonic Hulk would be like Thor punches Hulk, and Hulk only sees a blur . 

Hulk's on par with Thor in reactions and movement speed(Not travel speed, as Mjolnir makes Thor way faster in this case) but Hulk is moving at speed rates that the HST can't handle, the dude has reacted to Silver Surfer, Gladiator, Thor ... Marvel has one rule for the Hulk " If it can be punched, we can put it on a fight against the Hulk " so yeah .

Always thought that it was inconsistent for Thanos to hype Hulk up and then bitchslap him, though .

Hulk is MHS at least and in his high end showings(Like tagging Silver Surfer, fighting Thor to a stalemate a number of times, fighting Gladiator) he's pretty solid FTL .

Also, I heard someone talking about Spidey's web restraining Juggs for a second or so ... Care to show me that ? That's just too huge, I love Juggs .

Edit: PLEASE FOR GOD'S SAKE CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SEARCH EM'S BLOGS AND TRY TO FIND THE CALCS THAT PUTS F4 AT MHS AND ALMOST EVERY OTHER CHARACTER AT MHS ? 

Oh well, sorry for the caps .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2015)

like how dumb do you have to be to take a scene universally accepted as either a) proof of the direct opposite of your argument or b) PIS

and then use it as evidence 

this is like taking SMvFL seriously


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

what kind of feat is RHULK grabing peter by the arm and ragdolling him back to NYC without melting or dying.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2015)

gag feat


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

petes all about the gags

and I am done taking this seriously until saiyan stops saying I am hyping him too much and disprove my claims and shows the calcs used


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Gladiator's easily FTL .
> .



To be fair Gladiator is way faster than base Hulk, and arguably on par with the SS's best feats if not slightly more, dudes done things like overcoming a time dilation field by simply being moving slightly faster and it was tech reverse engineered from the damn Celestials no less.

Not that it matters, even if Hulks reacting to a half assed Gladiator it's still more than enough of an impressive speed feat...

granted, that Hulk was pissed and angry and was likely boosted to a level where he was waaayy faster than Pete...again not that, though and this is what's important..using any of the above to claim Pete is slow...is like claiming because a Cheetah can run faster than Usain Bolt, Bolt's going to lose a race to a highschool level national track and field champ...

that stops being logical and starts being either disingenuous or claimed with no concept of scale


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

So if Rock Lee is really mach 4,000(lol)  how far would he go in part two dragon ball for reference


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

hammer said:


> So if Rock Lee is really mach 4,000(lol)  how far would he go in part two dragon ball for reference



Raditz would stomp him.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

yes raditz should stomp him easily he should stomp the narutoverse which is why mach 4,000 seems way beyond and outlier.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

> yes raditz should stomp him easily he should stomp the narutoverse which is why mach 4,000 seems way beyond and outlier.



Pretty sure that Mach 4,000 only scales to God-tiers (Kaguya, Indra Sauce, Asura Nardo, Two-Eyed Sharingan Kakashi, etc.), and Raditz can't solo the verse anymore. Stops at the God-tiers.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

did you read saiyans post, he claims lee is mach 4k


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

> Mach 4000 is based on the accepted Juubi Bijudama calc. All God Tiers have that speed and reactions. Rock Lee had managed to react to Madara's Gudodama, which is just as fast and avoid it when he saved Might Guy, and then he could track Might Guy's Eight Gated speed and toss a kunai fast enough to intercept Madara's Gudodama which were going to attack Might Guy.



Oh....wow....


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

>claims I hype siderman too much

>mach 4000 lee


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

> The Thing has trouble with the webs since he's fucking slow and has zero agility. He's simply a big, strong target. Lee can avoid the webs with ease and hit Pete harder than Pete can tank. And Lee's reactions to dodge Madara's Gudodama which are MHS without trouble so that's out. You're exaggerating Peter's feats again like you did in the last thread. What's next? Peter defeating Seventh Gated Guy? War Arc SM Naruto or KCM Naruto?





The Thing is a planet buster isn't he?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2015)

> mach 4000 lee
> Lee being able to hurt Claw man
> Lee faster than Hulk or Spidey


kekekekekek


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> The Thing is a planet buster isn't he?


yes and funny thing is I made a sm naruto vs spider man thread he posted in, and everyone said sm naruto lose(to be fair at the time it was future foundation peter)


Byrd said:


> > mach 4000 lee
> > Lee being able to hurt Claw man
> > Lee faster than Hulk or Spidey
> 
> ...



>the thing and hulk supsonic

kekekek


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Forgive me for thinking that he got that scaling. Otherwise he does has the triple mach scaling as other people claimed. So still massively hypersonic.

And Hammer, god-tiers are Mach 4000 with multi-continent to moon level of feats, with the very strongest (Kaguya) being a planet level destroyer.



hammer said:


> yes and funny thing is I made a sm naruto vs spider man thread he posted in, and everyone said sm naruto lose(to be fair at the time it was future foundation peter)


And that was also before Naruto got its power upgrade, Hammer. SM Naruto is City (Futon: Rasenshuriken) to Island Level (Odama Rasenshuriken) DC with City level durability with Mach 60-100 speed. You honestly expected Naruto to stay static and not increase in speed and power before the ending?


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

they still don't touch most of marvel, either way lee loses


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

SM Naruto losing is much weirder than Lee losing.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

Like I said to be fair, he was technically part of future foundation at the time so his standard equipment was amazing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

hammer said:


> Like I said to be fair, he was technically part of future foundation at the time so his standard equipment was amazing.


Enough to survive city-level attacks? Damage city-level durability characters?



hammer said:


> they still don't touch most of marvel, either way lee loses


And Lee isn't losing to Spider-Man. Seriously, the wanking of Marvel Street Levelers is just frankly stupid. I mean honestly calling Captain America of all people 'Massively Hypersonic' since he 'reacted' to a relativistic ship crashing into a planet, when it could have simply been art to show him looking at the ship before it crashed? Thus Peter getting scaling like that? Rock Lee has shown better speed, better DC, durability, and comparable strength.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Enough to survive city-level attacks? Damage city-level durability characters?



Firelord 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And Lee isn't losing to Spider-Man. Seriously, the wanking of Marvel Street Levelers is just frankly stupid. I mean honestly calling Captain America of all people 'Massively Hypersonic' since he 'reacted' to a relativistic ship crashing into a planet, when it could have simply been art to show him looking at the ship before it crashed? Thus Peter getting scaling like that? Rock Lee has shown better speed, better DC, durability, and comparable strength.



He kinda is, because if his webbing is strong enough to slow down the Thing, Hulk, and the Juggernaut, then all he needs to do is web up Lee with it so he can't move and then cocoon him so he suffocates. Even if Peter hasn't physically defeated people with town or city level DC/dura and up, his webbing has a plethora of feats showing it's effective against people much stronger than that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Firelord


Like massively hypersonic Captain America, that should be thrown out like it logically does.




> He kinda is, because if his webbing is strong enough to slow down the Thing, Hulk, and the Juggernaut, then all he needs to do is web up Lee with it so he can't move and then cocoon him so he suffocates. Even if Peter hasn't physically defeated people with town or city level DC/dura and up, his webbing has a plethora of feats showing it's effective against people much stronger than that.


Thing's arm speed is massively hypersonic, but his actual movement speed (which he uses against Peter) is much less impressive. Same with Hulk and Juggernaut. They are less agile than Lee and less versatile. 

This is wanking and you guys can't see it!


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

> This is wanking and you guys can't see it!





> Mach 4000 is based on the accepted Juubi Bijudama calc. All God Tiers have that speed and reactions. Rock Lee had managed to react to Madara's Gudodama, which is just as fast and avoid it when he saved Might Guy, and then he could track Might Guy's Eight Gated speed and toss a kunai fast enough to intercept Madara's Gudodama which were going to attack Might Guy.



Isn't this sorta ironic....?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Isn't this sorta ironic....?


Nope, its not. Again, I thought Rock Lee got that scaling from dodging the Gudodama.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Like massively hypersonic Captain America, that should be thrown out like it logically does.
> 
> Thing's arm speed is massively hypersonic, but his actual movement speed (which he uses against Peter) is much less impressive. Same with Hulk and Juggernaut. They are less agile than Lee and less versatile.
> 
> This is wanking and you guys can't see it!



Are you really this retarded or are you just pretending? Movement speed doesn't mean shit when you have combat speed that's that high. And it isn't even a matter of speed to begin with, it's a matter of strength and Lee not being able to escape Spiderman's webbing. If the Thing can't just effortlessly break out of Spidey's webs, then Lee sure as hell won't be able to.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Are you really this retarded or are you just pretending? Movement speed doesn't mean shit when you have combat speed that's that high. And it isn't even a matter of speed to begin with, it's a matter of strength and Lee not being able to escape Spiderman's webbing. If the Thing can't just effortlessly break out of Spidey's webs, then Lee sure as hell won't be able to.


And my argument is the webs won't even _hit_ Lee, much less restrict his movement. And couldn't blades just cut it apart? Unlike Thing or Hulk, he won't stand around and let Peter web him up. He'll be on Peter, following him throughout the battlefield.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And my argument is the webs won't even _hit_ Lee, much less restrict his movement. And couldn't blades just cut it apart? Unlike Thing or Hulk, he won't stand around and let Peter web him up. He'll be on Peter, following him throughout the battlefield.



Except Lee and Spiderman are two completely different tiers of massively hypersonic. Spidey has the speed advantage, so he's gonna get the first hit, and once he webs Lee, he won't be able to move or break free. What is it about this that you don't understand? Spiderman is faster than Lee and Lee can't break his webs. G fucking g, the winner is Spiderman.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Except Lee and Spiderman are two completely different tiers of massively hypersonic. Spidey has the speed advantage, so he's gonna get the first hit, and once he webs Lee, he won't be able to move or break free. What is it about this that you don't understand? Spiderman is faster than Lee and Lee can't break his webs. G fucking g, the winner is Spiderman.


Spider-Man isn't faster than Lee. All of his feats are being taken out of context. His REACTIONS are MHS, but movement speed? No where close. Lee is faster in movement AND combat speed. Hell what's stopping Lee from just CUTTING the fucking webbing with a kunai? Or burning it up with Morning Peacock?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2015)

> Except Lee and Spiderman are two completely different tiers of massively hypersonic.


since when ? 
what kind of speed are you scalling spider from ?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And couldn't blades just cut it apart?


That's.. not exactly how it works.

It's not like blades and other sharp-edged shit cut things just on account of being.. well, blades. It's because of the energy behind the weapon being focused on a small surface area.

The actual question is whether or not the given person can actually put in enough energy in the first place that the sharp edge can compensate for what would otherwise be insufficient power to pierce through someone or something.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That's.. not exactly how it works.
> 
> It's not like blades and other sharp-edged shit cut things just on account of being.. well, blades. It's because of the energy behind the weapon being focused on a small surface area.
> 
> The actual question is whether or not the given person can actually put in enough energy in the first place that the sharp edge can compensate for what would otherwise be insufficient power to pierce through someone or something.


So Peter's webbing hasn't been cut by common swords and knives in the Marvelverse? Or burnt up?


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> since when ?
> what kind of speed are you scalling spider from ?



Last I heard Spidey got the same quad digit mach speed as Cap, and since Lee doesn't scale to the sub-relativistic speed of the god tiers, he's only (from what I've gathered based on other posters) triple digit hypersonic.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Spider-Man isn't faster than Lee. All of his feats are being taken out of context. His REACTIONS are MHS, but movement speed? No where close. Lee is faster in movement AND combat speed. Hell what's stopping Lee from just CUTTING the fucking webbing with a kunai? Or burning it up with Morning Peacock?



I'm gonna ask again. Are you really this retarded or are you just pretending to be mentally disabled? Long-distance movement speed doesn't mean shit in a close-quarters melee fight like this as long as you have excellent close-range combat speed, and it especially doesn't matter since all Spidey has to do is launch webbing at Lee as soon as the round starts. He barely has to move to begin with.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So Peter's webbing hasn't been cut by common swords and knives in the Marvelverse? Or burnt up?



If we go by this logic for Spiderman's webbing, I guess we have to revisit the infamous "five seconds" quote from Kishi about Pain, now don't we? I mean it's not like the highest end feats are all that matter here in the OBD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Last I heard Spidey got the same quad digit mach speed as Cap, and since Lee doesn't scale to the sub-relativistic speed of the god tiers, he's only (from what I've gathered based on other posters) triple digit hypersonic.


And that quad digit mach should be tossed out for Cap and Spidey since its as bad as Spider-Man vs Firelord.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So Peter's webbing hasn't been cut by common swords and knives in the Marvelverse? Or burnt up?


I feel like you're not listening.

The weapon doesn't really matter (well, it does if it has its own pool of energy to draw from or if it has to be durable enough to withstand blows, but those are besides the point), beyond how sharp its edge is.

What does matter is the person using the weapon to begin with. If they can't put in enough energy into the swing/stab/whatever for it to matter in the first place, they're not gonna be cutting anything.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 11, 2015)

Seriously, how many times has it been now that I've had to explain how knives and/or bullets work?


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And that quad digit mach should be tossed out for Cap and Spidey since its as bad as Spider-Man vs Firelord.



[YOUTUBE]xfrWeK_Ska0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> I'm gonna ask again. Are you really this retarded or are you just pretending to be mentally disabled? Long-distance movement speed doesn't mean shit in a close-quarters melee fight like this as long as you have excellent close-range combat speed, and it especially doesn't matter since all Spidey has to do is launch webbing at Lee as soon as the round starts. He barely has to move to begin with.


And Lee can jump out of the way faster than the web can even hit him. Lee is Mach 60+ so he can easily avoid the webbing. And that's without gates. 

If Lee gets close, Spidey gets destroyed. And Spidey can't even counter Morning Peacock which you've refused to even acknowledge.


> If we go by this logic for Spiderman's webbing, I guess we have to revisit the infamous "five seconds" quote from Kishi about Pain, now don't we? I mean it's not like the highest end feats are all that matter here in the OBD


And you keep bringing up feats for Peter that should be logically thrown out considering circumstances. 

The 'five second' crap is PIS. Not to mention the Narutoverse has gotten upgrade after upgrade for speed.



Regicide said:


> I feel like you're not listening.
> 
> The weapon doesn't really matter (well, it does if it has its own pool of energy to draw from or if it has to be durable enough to withstand blows, but those are besides the point), beyond how sharp its edge is.
> 
> What does matter is the person using the weapon to begin with. If they can't put in enough energy into the swing/stab/whatever for it to matter in the first place, they're not gonna be cutting anything.


So again...no feats of Peter's webbing resisting being cut by a knife or a sword? And a weapon does matter. What is the best Peter's webbing taken from heat, bladed weapons, etc. Regicide?


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *And you keep bringing up feats for Peter that should be logically thrown out considering circumstances.
> 
> The 'five second' crap is PIS.* Not to mention the Narutoverse has gotten upgrade after upgrade for speed.



Refer to my previous post. Also,

>Mach 60 Lee dodging MHS+ Spiderman's equally MHS+ webs


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> [YOUTUBE]xfrWeK_Ska0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just gonna post that here again. Also,
> 
> >Mach 60 Lee dodging MHS+ Spiderman's equally MHS+ webs


MNS Spider-Man is a myth that you've latched onto.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> MNS Spider-Man is a myth that you've latched onto.



Not my fault comic book showings are inconsistent as shit. If we went by sheer number of corroborating feats, most of the Marvel street levelers would probably be FTL by now


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2015)

Down with MHS Spidey.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 11, 2015)

General Thragg kills them both.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Not my fault comic book showings are inconsistent as shit. If we went by sheer number of corroborating feats, most of the Marvel street levelers would probably be FTL by now



Let's make them FTL and have fun watching JoJo characters beat them.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 11, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So again...no feats of Peter's webbing resisting being cut by a knife or a sword? And a weapon does matter.


_It doesn't work that way, for reasons I just fucking explained._

Okay, since I'm clearly not getting through to you, let's come up with a hypothetical scenario to make this easier to comprehend.

Let's assume that there's some fictional material in some sort of arbitrary amount. We'll call it Substance X. In its given amount, Substance X has durability equivalent to 10,000 of an arbitrary unit.

Now let's say that there's a random guy named, say, John. With nothing but the strength of his body, John can dish out attacks equivalent to 5 of the same units.

Ordinarily, John would never be able to overcome the durability of Substance X (10,000) with his relatively meager attacks (5). However, if he equips a weapon like, I don't know, a longsword..

Now strictly speaking, the sword doesn't make John any stronger, and the sword has no offensive stats of its own. However, because the sword has a sharp edge to focus the power of attacks on, it can concentrate the energy John can dole out more efficiently than he could while unarmed.

Let's say that this sword can make John's attacks a 1,000 times more efficient. This means that John would be capable of damaging things with durability a 1,000 times greater than his attacks can deal (still 5). He's not actually any stronger, his attacks are just concentrated.

But even with his attacks (5) being able to damage objects with durabilities of (5,000), it's still not efficient enough to break through Substance X (10,000).

John either needs a weapon that can even more efficiently focus his attacks, or his attacks need to be stronger. But the weapons themselves aren't doing any work, it all comes from him in the end.

You probably don't even deserve that much explanation, but whatever.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 11, 2015)

This is fucking stupid. Make a goddamn meta thread. If Cap's feat was quad digit (I thought it was triple digit but I could very well have misremembered), then Spidey likely suffocates Lee. But you should still make a fucking meta thread so we can get our shit straight.



			
				Regi said:
			
		

> You probably don't even deserve that much explanation, but whatever.



Don't do that to yourself...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 11, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> This is fucking stupid



Should've just ended it there.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 11, 2015)

Eh, I'm pretty sure that was already self-evident, though. Had to give it _some_ substance.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm just sitting here wondering if people actually understand how knives work in real life.

Do you all just think that they have some sort of mana pool that they draw from in order to slice through your steak dinner or something?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I'm just sitting here wondering if people actually understand how knives work in real life.
> 
> Do you all just think that they have some sort of mana pool that they draw from in order to slice through your steak dinner or something?



Are you implying that I don't? 

I'm extremely disappointed now


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



seriously I wish it was true


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I'm just sitting here wondering if people actually understand how knives work in real life.
> 
> Do you all just think that they have some sort of mana pool that they draw from in order to slice through your steak dinner or something?



Reminds me of the time I tried calcing what BoS Kaneki's durability was for breaking a kitchen knife trying to stab himself. Turns out being stab-proof gives you better durability than surviving being crushed under half a dozen one-ton steel I-bars. Which Rize didn't.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2015)

> the same quad digit mach speed as Cap


>again.
>since when ?
i'm well aware they are mhs but i though it was from a triple digit feat regarding eletricity(?) 
can you at least link me the calc of an street level doing a 4 digit feat ?


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

so, why is it ok to scale lee who is weaker then the people downwards. instead of scaling upwards from spiderman considering he has not only kicked caps ass, but stopped these people?

edit Saiyan, you also just said spdierman has better reactions then lee, so with the distance he gets webbed.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 11, 2015)

> so, why is it ok to scale lee who is weaker then the people downwards



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

I am asking saiyan why is mach4000 ok for a one time showing which was dis proven compared to spidermans 40 years of showing spiderman has been doing this shit since the silver age yet it is PIS, but lee who has done nothing suddenly is being scaled to the god tiers.


it should be quite obvious


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 11, 2015)

He doesn't scale to mach 4000. Only SSM is saying that.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 11, 2015)

hammer said:


> I am asking saiyan



Fucking who?

I already said to ignore him.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 11, 2015)

hammer said:


> I am asking saiyan why is mach4000 ok for a one time showing which was dis proven compared to spidermans 40 years of showing spiderman has been doing this shit since the silver age yet it is PIS, but lee who has done nothing suddenly is being scaled to the god tiers.
> 
> 
> it should be quite obvious



Comic books contradict themselves often and have wildly inconsistent feats depending on the writer, which is why we usually differentiate by the Era.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He doesn't scale to mach 4000. Only SSM is saying that.


I just can't take the hypocrasy sometimes he even avoided the OBD mods and asked a admin to close a spiderman thread because of wank once and got all the pages delated


Tacocat said:


> Fucking who?
> 
> I already said to ignore him.



yea.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2015)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Comic books contradict themselves often and have wildly inconsistent feats depending on the writer, which is why we usually differentiate by the Era.



That's DC.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He doesn't scale to mach 4000. Only SSM is saying that.


And I said I was mistaken there.


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >again.
> >since when ?
> i'm well aware they are mhs but i though it was from a triple digit feat regarding eletricity(?)
> can you at least link me the calc of an street level doing a 4 digit feat ?



It's more than likely from one of EM's many F4 and general Marvel blogs. There was a thread debating the legitness of such feats a few years back. You can probably find it in the archive by just googling "massively hypersonic street levelers" or something like that.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

em's blog


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 12, 2015)

Clearly this thread has gone on long enough


----------

